# Misleading article



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://news.msn.com/us/poll-finds-drop- ... sured-rate

The title reads.... "Poll Finds Drop in uninsured rate"

Here are some excerpts and how to dissect them.



> Gallup's numbers could be early evidence that core provisions of Obama's healthcare law have started delivering on their promise.
> 
> WASHINGTON - The nation's uninsured rate dropped modestly this month as the major coverage expansion under President Barack Obama's health care law got underway, according to a closely watched survey released Thursday.
> 
> The Gallup-Healthways Well-Being Index found that the uninsured rate for U.S. adults dropped by 1.2 percentage points in January, to 16.1 percent. The biggest change was for unemployed people, a drop of 6.7 percentage points. That was followed by a 2.6 percentage-point decline for nonwhites. Traditionally both groups are far more likely to be uninsured than the population as a whole.


Ok....now their is a decline in the Uninsured rate but the 1.2% is only about 360,000 people for our nation. Then with the "unemployed"...those people are or will be getting most of it for FREE. So that will drain our tax revenue even more. So think about that when the "debt ceiling" talks start back up in a few weeks. Because you forgot all they did the last time was push the debt ceiling off until now!!!



> The survey found no appreciable change among young adults ages 18-34. Members of that coveted, low-cost demographic have been ambivalent about signing up so far.


Hmmmm.... Wasn't this the group that was supposed to be the main people to fund obamacare?? So now if they are not signing up who will make it self-sufficient???? Again.... uke: So where will the money come from??? Again wasn't this bill supposed to be self funding and not drain tax payers.....doesn't look like that so far.



> The overall drop in the uninsured rate would translate to approximately 2 million to 3 million people gaining coverage.


Ok so we made a law that is effecting everyone (most in a negative way) for less than 1% of the population so far???



> Gallup's numbers are not comparable to various figures cited by the Obama administration, estimates that have ranged as high as 9 million people benefiting


Who is lying?? I know where i would put my money.



> The story still could take unexpected turns because open enrollment season doesn't end until March 31. While the technical problems with HealthCare.gov have largely been cleared up, insurers are still reporting glitches. *And consumers getting familiar with the new plans are finding that some tightly restrict their choices of doctors and hospitals*.


Yes there is still time for this bill to work to insure many uninsured people. But look at the last line in bold.... I thought that would not happen?? Again where are our liberal friends who said I was full of it and didn't see this coming??? Crickets... Crickets.... Crickets.

This article is written so you think all is hunky dorie...but it isn't. Like I mentioned they are not getting the people to sign up that they said would pave the way and make this program run.... the 18-35 crowd. So now where is the money going to come from?? Also the major people signing up are the unemployed....how can they pay for it with out subsidies?? Again where is that money coming from??? You need to think about this because the debt ceiling talks will be coming up very soon again. So where is all the money going to come from to pay for this huge bill?? I know where....do you??? TAXES!!! and MORE DEBT!!! Watch as we slide back into recession or worse. I hope my last statement isn't true.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have yet to hear or talk to someone in my demographic 20-30 that has signed up for it. I thought we were the ones who were suppose to pay for everyone else's healthcare. I personally am just going to by paying the fine, until I get a full time job (currently in college working two part time jobs)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BL.....you are going to school you are covered if you are under 26. You are covered under your parents.

So how can the 18-26 crowd help pay for this bill if they are going to school when they are covered under their parents??? Again what is going on?

Now I was in favor for them to extending the age to 26. That was a good thing in this bill. Because it helps people save money if they are going for masters and more advance degrees.


----------

